# Ariens Black Friday Event!



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Black Friday Weekend Event - Take advantage of our Free Extended 2-Year Warranty, PLUS 0% Financing for 24 months

From 11/27/2015 thru 11/30/2015, we are offering a free 2-year extended warranty, PLUS stay interest free on your new Ariens Sno-Thro® on purchases of $500 or more.

Warranty offer - All new, qualified, registered 2-stage Ariens Sno-Thro models (excludes single-stage and Sno-Tek models). Purchase Dates: Now thru November 30, 2015. Customer must register unit by November 30, 2015 to be eligible. 

Financing offer - Stay interest free on your Ariens purchase of $500 or more with your Ariens Co. "Get The Gear" or "Yard Card" credit card made between 11/27/2015 and 11/30/2015 if paid in full within 24 months. 24 equal monthly payments are required on this offer. Only available on Ariens Sno-Thro.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, Mary Lyn, for this generous offering. I already took advantage


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

How and where do you register for the 2 extra years of warranty? Thanks


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

kwk11 said:


> How and where do you register for the 2 extra years of warranty? Thanks


The dealer where I bought my blower did the registration for me. Their receipt indicates a 5 years warranty as well.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

KrowNB said:


> The dealer where I bought my blower did the registration for me. Their receipt indicates a 5 years warranty as well.


Thanks for the info Krow, I just tried to register online and it says my serial # has already been registered. It says nothing else and I just want to make sure I get the 2 extra years warranty. I emailed Ariens customer support so I will see what they have to say. My dealer paperwork has nothing written on it about warranty, even when asked the dealer didn't know anything about an extra 2 years.


----------

